# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Aspirin (Acetylsalicylsäure)

## gunterman

*Aspirin nach Prostatektomie oder Bestrahlung äußerst hilfreich?*

Vom 31.10.-4.11.2010 findet in San Diego der 52. Jahreskongreß der American Society for Radiation Oncology ASTRO statt. Im Vorfeld bedeutender medizinischer Kongresse in den USA ist es üblich die Aufmnerksamtkeit der Öffentlichkeit durch die Publikmachung einiger spektakulärer Ergebnisse zu wecken. So auch jetzt vor dem 52. ASTRO Jahreskongreß.

*"Aspirin after Prostate Surgery or Radiation Therapy halves Risk of Death"*

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/205790.php

Nach dieser Datenanalyse basierend auf der CaPSURE-Datenbank soll das *Risiko nach RP oder RT* an *Prostatakrebs zu sterben durch die regelmäßige Einnahme von Aspirin im Zehnjahresbetrachtungszeitraum von 10% auf 4 % gesenkt werden.*

*Voraussetzung* sei allerdings, *dass* der *Prostatakrebs noch nicht metastasiert hat*!

Nach dieser Unterwsuchung verhindert die Einnahme von Aspirin vor allem, dass der Prostatakrebs in die Knochen metastasiert. Das Risiko für Knochenmetastasen erwies sich unter Aspirin-Medikation als signifikant geringer.
Am meisten sollen Patienten mit hohem Risiko aber lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom (ohne Metastasen) von der Aspirin-Einnahme profitieren.

(Aspirin wird in dieser Untersuchung fälschlicherweise den Antikoagulanzien zugeschlagen und mit diesen verglichen. Die Acetylsalicylsäure zählt zu den Thrombozytenaggregationshemmern und nicht zu den Antikoagulantien im engeren Sinn, wie z.B. Warfarin oder Heparin. Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass die Untersuchung aber sonst korrekt ist).

Die Analyse wurde bereits im April 2010 in der wissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift "Cancer" veröffentlicht und die Aussagen waren damals nicht ganz so spektakulär formuliert:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20143436

Es liegen weitere Veröffentlichungen vor, die eine präventive Wirkung von Aspirin bei Prostatakrebs stark vermuten, aber deutlich zurückhaltender sind und noch zusätzliche Studien fordern. So z.B.:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20688905
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20091856

Wie immer gibt es natürlich auch zahlreiche Veröffentlichungen, die keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Asprineinnahme und Prostatakrebsrisiko feststellen konnten oder die nur einen PSA-Kosmetikeffekt (Absenkung des PSA-Wertes ohne positive Einwirkung auf die Tumorentwicklung) vermuten. Sie beziehen sich aber nicht direkt auf die Wirkung von Aspirin nach Prostatektomie oder Bestrahlung, wie die auf dem 52. ASTRO Kongreß am 3.Nov. 2010 zur Vorstellung vorgesehene Analyse "Aspirin Use and the Risk of Prostate Cancer Death in Men Treated with Prostatectomy or Radiotherapy: Results from the CaPSURE Database" von Choe Kevin et al.

----------


## Josef

Somit haben Schlaganfallpatienten (100 mg ASS täglich) auch einen Prostatakrebsschutz, oder?

----------


## gunterman

> Somit haben Schlaganfallpatienten (100 mg ASS täglich) auch einen Prostatakrebsschutz, oder?


Nach Ansicht des führenden Autors dieser Analyse, Kevin Choe, schon! 
"Dr. Choe points out that those *patients who are taking aspirin for other reasons may see an added benefit*."

Der derzeitige Präsident von ASTRO, Anthony Zietman, ist allerdings etwas zurückhaltender. Nach seiner Ansicht müssen die Daten der Choe Analyse erst weitere Bestätigung finden. Vor allem sei die *optimale
Dosierung von Aspirin* , im Hinblick auf eine *Wirkung gegen Prostatakrebs, noch völlig unklar.*
Die Choe Studie bietet da keine guten Anhaltspunkte, da bei einer Befragung im Nachhinein Patienten oft keine klaren Angaben über die jahrelang eingenommene Dosis machen können. Sie grenzt sich gegenüber anderen Untersuchungen dadurch ab, dass nur Patienten nach primärer Ersttherapie, Prostatektomie oder Bestrahlung, enthalten sind. Auch wird die positive Wirkung nur für Patienten ohne Fernmetastasen vor und nach Ersttherapie postuliert.

Andere Veröffentlichungen betrachten meistens den Einsatz von Aspirin als Vorbeugung gegen Prostatakrebs, also den Zeitraum vor der Ersttherapie (Zwischen metastasiertem und nicht metastasiertem PCa wird nicht unterschieden). Hierbei kommt es zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Teilweise auch insofern ungünstig, als die regelmäßige Einnahme von Aspirin den PSA-Wert absenkt und damit eine frühzeitige Entdeckung eines PCa evtl. verhindert werden kann.
Einige Studien zum Einsatz von Aspirin bei der generellen Prostatakrebsprävention kamen zu dem Ergebnis, dass 100mg Aspirin pro Tag nicht ausreichend sind. Deshalb wurde bei einer umfangreichen Kohorten-Analyse auf eine tägliche Dosis von *325mg (US Standarddosis für Erwachsene) Aspirin pro Tag* abgestellt*.
*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17440162
Jacobs EJ, et al; A large cohort study of long-term daily use of adult-strength aspirin and caner incidence.

Dabei zeigte sich eine *moderate Reduzierung des Risikos für Darmkrebs und Prostatakrebs*.

Bei so hohen täglichen Dosen muß das mit der Aspirineinnahme einhergehende *Risiko von inneren Blutungen, insbesondere im Magen*, gegen den damit verbundenen Nutzen abgewogen werden.

Wie bereits ausgeführt, stellt die Choe Analyse nicht auf eine generelle Prostatakrebsprävention ab, sondern auf die Situation nach primärer Ersttherapie. Auch hat sich nicht das biochemisch rezidivfreie Überleben als Studienziel, wie die meisten einschlägigen Untersuchungen, sondern das prostatakrebsspezifische Überleben.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen kann auch die geringe Dosis von 100mg Aspirin pro Tag Auswirkungen auf den PSA Wert in Form einer Absenkung haben (Studien vermuten ca. 10% Absenkung im Durchschnitt). Offen bleibt die Frage ob dies dann ein reiner PSA-Maskierungseffekt ist oder eben doch auch eine Verbesserung des prostatakrebsspezifischen Überlebens im Sinne der Choe Studie beinhalten könnte.

----------


## gunterman

nochmals *Aspirin und Dosierung*

Generelle Prostatakrebsprävention

Eine aktuell veröffentlichte sehr große Kohorten Analyse (VITAL) kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass nur die tägliche Dosis von 325mg (regular strength aspirin USA) eine geringe Reduzierung bei Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs bringt. In allen anderen Fällen konnte keine Wirkung festgestellt werden.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20935064

Dies deckt sich mit der bereits vorgestellten Studie
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17440162
bei der ebenfalls nur die Dosis von 325mg (US adult strength aspirin)wirksam war.

Dem steht die ebenfalls bereits zitierte Studie
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20688905
gegenüber, die auch bei niedrig dosiertem Aspirin (100mg oder geringer) bei täglich langfristiger Einnahme eine Risikoreduktion bei Prostatakrebs zu erkennen glaubt.

Am häufigsten ist die Wirkung der Aspirineinnahme bei Krebs im Zusammenhang mit Darmkrebs untersucht worden. Hier liegen sogar mehrere randomisierte Studien vor. Einen Überblick über fünf randomisierte Studien zum Darmkrebs gibt die Publikation:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20970847

Bei vier Studien zeigte sich *kein Vorteil einer Dosiserhöhung über 75mg hinaus*. *Als entscheidend erwies sich die tägliche langfristige (mehr als 5 Jahr) Einnahme von Aspirin*. Nur bei einer Studie (Holländische TIA Studie) erwiesen sich niedrige Dosen (30mg) gegenüber höheren (283mg) im Hinblick auf das Risiko an Darmkrebs zu sterben als unterlegen.
Die Überblicks-Publikation fasst das Ergebnis der fünf randomisierten Studien wie folgt zusammen:
*Die Einnahme von Aspirin über mehrere Jahre, mit einer Dosis von mindestens 75mg pro Tag, reduziert die Darmkrebshäufigkeit und die Sterblichkeit an Darmkrebs signifikant*;
mit teilweise spektakulären Prozentsätzen der Risikoreduktion (z.B. 70%) für Krebs im Grimmdarm (proximal colon).
Die Wirkung einer geringen Aspirin Dosis von 75mg bei Darmkrebs wird z.B. aktuell auch bestätigt durch
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20844293

Aspirin als Begleittherapie nach Ersttherapie Operation oder Bestrahlung

Ein ähnliches Ergebnis wie es bei der Choe Kohorten Analyse zu Tage trat wurde jüngst für Brustkrebs publiziert. Es handelt sich dabei aber um eine Patientenfallstudie, also ein ganz anderer Ansatz.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20670296
Patientinnen mit Ersttherapie Operation, Bestrahlung und/oder Chemo erhielten Aspirin in der Dosis 75mg/70kg Körpergewicht täglich für 3 Jahre. Die Bildung von Metastasen konnte dadurch signifikant verringert werden.

Die Choe Kohortenanalyse trägt alle Merkmale von Data Mining, was in anderen Wissenschaften sehr kritisch gesehen wird. Die Ergebnisse müßten dringend auf einer anderen Datengrundgesamtheit out of sample getestet werden. Aber positive Ergebnisse mit Aspirin bei anderen Krebsformen lassen die Ergebnisse der Choe Kohortenanalyse zumindest nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich erscheinen.

----------


## Anonymous3

Guntermann,
danke für Deine extrem gründliche und fundierte Aufbereitung der Datenlage. Zusammenfassend könnte man sagen: uneindeutig. Interessanterweise scheint die präventive Wirkung von z.B. Aspirin in der Blutverdünnung zu liegen. Ich hätte bisher gedacht, dass die entzündungshemmende Wirkung ausschlaggebend ist. Pat Walsh z.B. beschreibt die PCA Entstehung als Folge einer Entzündung, die oxidativen Stress verursacht, der Krebsauslösend ist. Entzündungshemmer sollten dann präventive Wirkung besitzen...

Auch der von mir geschätzte Dr. Myers hat sich des Themas ASPIRIN angenommen. Hier seine Worte (sorry - ruck-zuck Übersetzung):
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Sollte Prostatakrebs-Patienten Baby Aspirin nehmen?"

Heute wollen wir uns mal über ASPIRIN unterhalten. ... Aspirin ist wieder mal in der Presse im Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs erschienen. Aspirin taucht immer mal wieder in Zusammenhang mit unterschiedlichen Krankheiten auf. Die Frage die sich Ihnen stellt ist 'sollte ich Aspirin verwenden, und wie viel? Was sind die Vorteile, und wo liegen die Risiken' Nun, das ist ein Geflecht ohne klare schwarz/weiss Aussage. Erst mal möchte ich Ihnen aber sagen, dass nicht Jedermann eine Baby-Aspirin täglich nehmen sollte!

Sprechen wir über die Risiken und Vorteile. Die Wirkung von Aspirin ist, es verringert die Bildung von Blutgerinnsel. Speziell die Blutplättchen, sie sind wichtig, wenn z.B. eine Arterie bricht, klumpen sie sich zusammen und stoppen so die Blutung. Man kann z.B. in den GI [gastro intestinal] Bereich bluten. Leute die erhebliche Dosen Aspirin jeden Tag nehmen, verlieren dadurch eine Menge Blut - vielleicht so einen Teelöffel pro Tag, oder mehr bis hin zu ernsthaften Mengen!

Bei Baby-Aspirin, einer niedrig Dosis, liegt das eigentliche Risiko beim Schlaganfall, eine Blutung in Gehirn. Man kann die Blutung dann nicht stoppen, ernsthafte Schäden bis zum Tode könnten die Folge sein! Die Herausforderung besteht jetzt darin, ob die präventiven Vorteile oder die Risiken wie Verlust von Patienten durch Schlaganfall, überwiegen. Abgesehen davon kann Aspirin hochdosiert Nierenschäden verursachen. [Wechselwirkung mit Antidiabetika!] Was gibt es noch, Aspirin Allergie kann wichtig sein. .... Abschliessend kann man sagen, dass die Vorteile von Aspirin Einnahme bei Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen liegen. Die Datenlage ist hier ziemlich eindeutig: wenn bei Ihnen ein Herzinfarktrisiko vorliegt, bringt die Einnahme einer Baby-Aspirin jeden zweiten Tag, Vorteile. Wenn Sie aber kein Herzinfarkt-Risiko haben, ist das Risiko durch Aspirin höher zu werten wie dessen Vorteile.

Nun zum Krebs. Unter den Krebsarten die den grössten Nutzen haben ist Darmkrebs. Die Evidenz ist hier ziemlich klar, dass Leute mit Darmkrebsrisiko davon profitieren können. Aber nicht Jeder ist in dieser Risikogruppe. Wenn sie ein Alter von 55 erreicht haben, und bei Koloskopie keine Darmpolypen gefunden wurden, ist das Risiko für Darmkrebs gering. Aspirin wäre dann keine gute Idee! Wenn Sie alle paar Jahre Darmpolypen entfernt bekommen, Ihr Gastro Doktor blass wird, wenn er Ihren Namen hört, dann ist tägliche Aspirineinname verantwortbar.

Kommen wir zum Prostatakrebs. Die Literatur ist sehr verwirrend. Es gibt Studien mit Vorteilen oder Nachteilen. Eine Sache ist immer wiederkehrend. Wenn sich jemand einer Strahlentherapie aussetzt, und parallel Blutverdünner wie z.B. Coumadin oder auch Aspirin einnimmt, läuft die Strahlentherapie erfolgreicher wie bei Leuten, die diese Medikamente nicht einnehmen. Das ist das beste Ergebnis in einer Studie [über Aspirin]. Es gibt aber auch ein paar Gründe besorgt zu sein. Tony D'Amico hat in einer Studie festgestellt, dass Aspirin die Wirksamkeit der Hormonblockde negativ beeinflussen kann. Das ist natürlich eine komplexe Materie, da Patienten unter ADT immer auch ein Infarktrisiko haben. Evt. könnte man das dann doch andenken. Ich selbst bin mir noch nicht schlüssig ob Aspirin während einer ADT sinnvoll ist. Tonys Daten sind zu berücksichtigen, aber bei Patienten mit Infarktrisiko unter ADT überlege ich schon die Verwendung von Aspirin. 

So, das ist es, die Vorteile und Risiken von Aspirin - einen schönen Tag noch.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andi

----------


## gunterman

Andi,
danke für deine gute Übersetzung der informativen Meinung von Dr. Myers zur Einnahme von Aspirin.

Das zentrale Element *Risiko-Nutzenabwägung*, das bei jeder Beurteilung einer Medikamenten- oder NEM-Einnahme gelten sollte, tritt in seiner Stellungnahme klar zu Tage. Trotzdem denke ich, ohne die Autorität des hier im Forum von vielen geschätzten Dr. Myers anzweifeln zu wollen, kann beim Problemfeld Aspirineinnahme noch weiter differenziert werden. 

Im Rahmen der vorzunehmenden Nutzwertanalyse sind auf der *einen Seite in die Waagschale* zulegen das* Medikament Aspirin* und die mit der Einnahme verbunden *Risiken* und auf der *anderen Seite der Waagschale der vermutete Nutzen*.
Der *Nutzen* kann allerdings *nicht unabhängig* gesehen werden von
-der *individuellen Situation* des Aspirinverwenders (Schwere seiner Prostatakrebserkrankung, vorhandene andere Erkrankungen oder potenzielle Gefährdung dafür, bereits erfolgte Therapiemaßnahmen, Genotyp, und und und),
-den zur Aspirineinnahme *vorhandenen Alternativen und deren Risiken (*z.B. Hormontherapie,Chemotherapie *...).

*Beim Thema Aspirin und Prostatakrebs ist, wie in meinen vorausgegangenen Ausführungen aufgezeigt, deutlich nach dem Anwendungszweck, generelle Prostatakrebsprävention oder Begleittherapie nach potenziell kurativen Erst- oder Zweit-Therapieversuchen (RP,RT), zu unterscheiden.

Beim Anwendungsgebiet *generelle Prostatakrebsprävention* wird nach derzeitigem Publikationsstand die Waageschale Aspirin/Risiken nach unten sinken, da der bisher aufgezeigte Nutzen nicht schwergewichtig genug ist. Die tägliche Einnahme von bis zu 325mg scheint das Risiko für den vagen und nach Studienlage doch *recht unsicheren Nutzen* im Hinblick auf die Verhinderung von Prostatakrebs nicht zu lohnen. Nach einem Posting auf der im vorstehenden Beitrag verlinkten Seite, soll allerdings Dr. Myers noch vor ca. 2-3 Jahren die Einnahme von 2 bis 3 Babyaspirintabletten (75mg) pro Tag zur generellen Prostatakrebsprävention empfohlen haben. Er scheint damals das mit höheren Aspirindosen verbundene Risiko noch nicht so massiv wie heute eingeschätzt zu haben.
Bei Dr. Myers Analyse zu Aspirin und Darmkrebs bleibt außen vor, dass die randomisierten Studien eine besonders starke Risikoreduktion bei Grimmdarmkrebs (proximal colon) gefunden haben, der mit der Koloskopie nicht entdeckt werden kann. Da nach den Studien 75mg für Risikoreduktion bei Darmkrebs ausreichend zu sein scheinen, könnte sich im Hinblick auf diese Krebsart schon eher ein Gleichgewicht der beiden Waagschalen einstellen.

*Aspririneinnahme als Begleittherapie nach potenziell kurativer Erst- oder Zweittherapie (Ektomie oder/und Bestrahlung)
*
Die neue Studie von Choe et al stellt auf diese Fallgruppe ab. 28 % der Patienten in der Kohortenanalyse hatten übrigens zu RP oder RT zusätzlich Hormontherapie und die die (gleichzeitig ?) Aspirin nahmen schnitten besser ab als die ohne. Allerdings ist die Einbeziehung von Patienten mit Hormontherapie in die Studie auch als ein gewisser Srörfaktor zu sehen.
Bei *Hochrisikopatienten* (jedoch ohne Fernmetastasen) ergab sich durch die regelmäßige langfristige Aspirineinnahme eine *Reduktion des Risikos an Prostatakrebs zu sterben von 22% auf 4%* im Zehnjahresbetrachtungszeitraum. Zusätzlich die *signifikante Reduktion bei der Metastasierung*.
Geht man von der individuellen Situation eines Hochrisikopatienten aus, der Prostatektomie und adjuvante Bestrahlung oder Salvagebestrahlung ausgeschöpft hat, so kann das Ergebnis der Risiko-Nutzenanalyse schon eher zugunsten einer Aspirineinnahme ausfallen. Seine Alternative ist ein frühzeitiger Einsatz der Hormontherapie. Wenn man die Diskussionen hier im Forum zur Hormontherapie verfolgt, so gibt es doch gewichtige Stimmen, die für ein Hinausschieben dieser Therapieform plädieren. Vielleicht ist ja die Aspirinbegleittherapie eine Art Mini-Chemo mit der dies gelingt.
Vermehrt wird in lezter Zeit in Publikationen auch eine *Kombination von NSAIDs* (vorwiegend eben Aspirin aber auch Celebrex) *mit Statinen* als Begleittherapie nach RP oder RT vorgeschlagen um ein Rezidv zu vermeiden, hinauszuschieben oder das prostataspezifische und das Gesamt-Überleben zu verbessern. Interessanterweise hat auch in der Choe (multivariaten) Analyse die Einnahme von Statinen positiven Einfluss auf das prostatakrebsspezifische Überleben. Natürlich kommen mit den Statinen wieder neue Risiken, die beachtet werden müssen, hinzu (siehe auch thread Statine).

Diese Ausführungen können nur ganz verkürzt wiedergeben, welch großen Einfluß die individuelle Situation und die vorhandenen Therapiealternativen auf die Fragestellung haben. Wird Asprin wegen anderen Erkrankungen sowieso genommen, so stellt sich die Risikofrage nicht aufs Neue und es kommen die beschriebenen Vorteile als added value hinzu.

Die Individualisierung scheint mit der zunehmenden *Genotypisierung in der Krebsforschung* einem neuen Höhepunkt zuzusteuern. Wertvolle *bisherige wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse unterliegen dadurch einer zunehmend starken Erodierung*. Dies gilt leider auch für den Goldstandard der randomisierten Studien. Wenn der Genotyp tatsächlich wesentlichen Einfluss hat, dann ist eine Studie, bei der die genotypische Verteilung innerhalb der Therapieäste nicht offengelegt werden kann problematisch.
Vielleicht hat ja auch Bayer bei seiner Werbung für die Vitaminpillen mit Selen, die sie jetzt 3,3 Mio $ kostete, mit der Genotypisierungsforschung nicht Schritt gehalten. Wenn die im Seleniium Thread angeführte Arbeit
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/155428.php
zur Genotyp bestimmten Wirkung von Selen korrekt ist, dann kann es eben sein, dass das gleiche Mittel Selen 25 % der an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten nützt, aber 75 % der Verwender schadet.

Die Risiken / Nutzenabwägung muß, wie bei allen Therapieformen, jeder selbst, differenziert in Ansehung seiner individuellen Situtation, vornehmen.

----------


## Anonymous3

Gunterman,
uff, Du erschlägst einen ein bisschen mit Deinen Beiträgen. Was nicht heissen soll, sie wären nicht interessant und kurzweilig verfasst, ganz im Gegenteil! *Dank dafür.*

Bei Aspirin kommen wir, wie mir scheint, so langsam auf den Punkt. Wer profitiert und wer sollte die Finger davon lassen. Zielgerichtete, individualisierte Therapie. Dieser, nicht gerade leitlinienkonforme Ansatz, verspricht Verbesserung unserer Situation auch ohne das es dazu neuer Medikamente und/oder Therapien bedürfte. Es entspricht auch dem gesunden Menschenverstand, dass eine individualisierte Therapie eher geeignet ist positive Ergebnisse zu erbringen. Ich schreibe hier schon seit Langem, dass z.B. Blut und Gewebemarker (Bonkhoff u.a.) zur Therapiefindung mit einbezogen werden sollten, leider mit wenig Resonanz.

*Wem nutzt ASPIRIN also?* Ich fasse das mal zusammen, und hoffe es entspricht Deiner Intention.
*1.* Parallel zur Strahlentherapie. Wobei ich hier noch Bonkhoffs Worte im Ohr habe, der eine Überexpression von COX-2 als
prognostisch relevant für RT Versagen ansieht. Dieser Widerspruch müsste noch geklärt werden.

*2.* Patienten in palliativer Situation angekommen, bei denen sich ein biochemisches Rezidiv zu erkennen gibt. Je nach PSA-VZ kann versucht werden den Progress zu verlangsamen, ja ihn, zumindest zeitweise, zum Stoppen zu bringen. Dazu kursieren diverse Vorschläge, wie z.B. Granatapfel, Omega-3, Vit-D3, Prostasol, Mariendistel,... Hinzu kommen dann noch rel. harmlose Medikamente wie z.B. Avodart, Statine, Thalidomid, Leukine, Sandostatin, Metformin, Actos,...oder auch *ASPIRIN*! Für alles und jedes gibt es gute Gründe in Form von Studien es ggf. einzusetzen. Summiert man die Prozentzahlen der Verbesserung des krankheitsspezifischen Überlebens zusammen, kommt man wohl auf *200%*. Leibowitz hätte Recht, die Krankheit wäre in ein chronisches Leiden überführt. Leider ist die Realität etwas grausamer, und somit denke ich eine gesunde Skepsis gegenüber allzu bestechenden Heilsversprechen ist immer angebracht. Andererseits - Versuch macht kluch, oder auch

*"Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder sagte, wo kämen wir hin und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin wir kämen, wenn wir gingen"* (Kurt Marti)

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> Bei Aspirin kommen wir, wie mir scheint, so langsam auf den Punkt. Wer profitiert und wer sollte die Finger davon lassen.



Ja, so langsam.
Im Lancet ist jetzt einiges erschienen, dass wir mit 4x 31,50  = 126 Euronen erstmal kaufen sollten, damit wir zum erlauchten Kreis derer gehören, die wissen dürfen, was da veröffentlicht wurde:

Short-term effects of daily aspirin on cancer  incidence, mortality, and non-vascular death: analysis of the time  course of risks and benefits in 51 randomised controlled trials

Effect of daily aspirin on risk of cancer metastasis: a study of incident cancers during randomised controlled trials

im Lancet Oncology:
Effects of regular aspirin on long-term cancer  incidence and metastasis: a systematic comparison of evidence from  observational studies versus randomised trials

Selbst der Kommentar kostet:
Are we ready to recommend aspirin for cancer prevention?

Ja, sind "wir" soweit, dass wir Aspirin zur Krebs-Prävention empfehlen können ?? 

Keine Ahnung, erstmal würden mich die Einzelheiten interessieren, was da NEUES herausgefunden wurde - also melde ich mir hier wieder, wenn irgendjemand die fulltexte aufgetrieben hat (oder aus der Portokasse gekauft hat, es soll ja mitlesende Männer (auch mitpostende?) geben, die durchaus nicht auf den 100er schauen müssen und es ausserdem für nicht hässlich halten, die Wissenschaftsverlage weiterhin zu füttern).

Immerhin haben wir einen Ärztezeitungs-Artikel:




> Die Beweise verdichten sich: Acetylsalicylsäure (ASS) schützt wohl vor Krebs und auch vor Metastasen. Und es eignet sich womöglich sogar zur Therapie bei Tumoren. Einige Argumente sprechen noch gegen eine generelle Krebsprophylaxe mit ASS. Doch viele sind es nicht mehr.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

gut, dass Du den Faden weiter spinnst, nachdem das Thema ja heute auch im AK FPK aufkam. Mich interessiert die Wirkungsweise von ASS ohnehin zusätzlich in Richtung möglicherweise auftretender Probleme mit der Durchblutung besonders des Herzens. Die tägliche prophylaktische Dosierung 100 mg wird wohl keine nachhaltige Schädigung der Magenschleimhäute auslösen, trotzdem sollte man auch das im Auge behalten.

*"Wenn man denkt, was könnte passieren, dann hat man den Finger schon an der Bremse"
*(Erik Zabel)

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> gut, dass Du den Faden weiter spinnst, nachdem das Thema ja heute auch im AK FPK aufkam. Mich interessiert die Wirkungsweise von ASS ohnehin zusätzlich in Richtung möglicherweise auftretender Probleme mit der Durchblutung besonders des Herzens.


Na ja, in Richtung Herzgesundheit bzw. Kreislauf allgemein und Zustand der Gefässe empfiehlt sich ja nach wie vor die Einnahme von Fishöl-Supplementen, also Omega-3-Fettsäuren. Ein gut Teil der positiven Wirkung vom ASS läuft ja über die Hemmung der COX-Enzyme, was man aber mit Fischöl eleganter hinbekommt.
Aber das haben wir alles schon vor 7 oder 8 Jahren diskutiert, hier ein link aus der damaligen Übersetzung von Sears-Texten, such mal nach "Aspirin".

Bonsoir!
Rudolf

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
es gab eine weiter Untersuchung an Rheumapatienten, die ein ebenfalls 30% geringeres Krebsrisiko bei der Einnahme von nichtsteroiden Schmerzmitteln vorweisen konnten. Hierbei wurde deren antiinflammatorische Wirkung als wachstumshemmend angegeben. Die gleiche Wirkung weist auch ASS auf. Da fragt man sich, war es nun die Thrombozytenaggregationshemmung oder war es doch die entzündungshemmende Wirkung von ASS? Außerdem ist es sehr bedenklich Arzneimittel mit ihren Nebenwirkungen prophylaktisch einzusetzen. Mann stelle sich vor, ich nehme ein Leben lang ein Schmerzmittel gegen Krebs, den ich vielleicht nie bekommen werde, handle mir dafür aber nach 20 Jahren der Einnahme ein Nieren- oder Leberversagen ein.

Guten Abend
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert,

am Telefon hatte ich mal erwähnt, dass bei einer Herzuntersuchung im November 2009 Kalkplaques befundet wurden. Nachfolgend Auszüge der schriftlichen Berichte:
Unspezifische subpleurale Rundherde (< 5mm) im Lungensegment 4 und 8 rechts, DD Granulom. Kein Pleuralerguss. Zeichen einer chronischen Bronchitis. Struma nodosa. In der Koronar-CTA Nachweis von geringen exzentrischen Kalkplaques in der RCA und in der RCX ohne Hinweis auf eine relevante Stenosierung. Im RIVA Nachweis mehrerer, teilweise lumenreduzierenden kalkdichten Plaques, mit einer CT-morphologisch moderaten Stenosierung. Im proximalen Anteil der RIVA kann eine höhergradige Lumenreduktion nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden. Regelrechte Kontrastierung der Herzhöhlen ohne Hinweis auf intrakardiale Thromben. Das Myokard erscheint CT-morphologisch unauffällig.

Beurteilung:
Im proximalen RIVA kann CT-morphologisch eine relevante Stenosierung nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden. Keine über die Altersnorm hinausgehende Koronarsklerose.

Auf Grund der Befunde durch die CT-Angiographie wurde dem Patienten die Durchführung einer Linksherzkatheteruntersuchung empfohlen. Der Patient erbat sich Bedenkzeit, obwohl alle Vorbereitungen getroffen waren, um diese Untersuchung sofort durchzuführen. Zusätzlich wäre auch die Durchführung eines Stress-MRS sinnvoll, um die hämodynamische Wirksamkeit der RIVA-Stenose einzuschätzen. Zur Behandlung der koronaren Herzerkrankung sollte Acetylsalicylsäure in einer Dosis von 100 mg pro Tag eingenommen werden.

Vorbehaltlich einer Verschlechterung des Befundes wird eine Wiedervorstellung entweder zur Linksherzkatheteruntersuchung jederzeit oder in einem halben Jahr empfohlen.

Trotz des letzten Hinweises habe ich allerdings auf eine erneute Überprüfung der Herztätigkeit bislang verzichtet, nehme aber die empfohlenen 100 mg ASS täglich in Anspruch. Rudolfs Hinweis auf die Einnahme von Fischöl-Supplementen, also Omega-3-Fettsäuren, werde ich aber auch aufgreifen, obwohl meine Frau seit dem Status der Unruheständlerin häufiger, insbesondere Kabeljau, auf den Speiseplan bringt.

*"Wirf nie einen alten Eimer weg, bevor du nicht weißt, ob der neue dicht ist"
*(Aus Schweden)

----------


## gunterman

> Ja, sind "wir" soweit, dass wir Aspirin zur Krebs-Prävention empfehlen können ?? 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, erstmal würden mich die Einzelheiten interessieren, was da NEUES herausgefunden wurde - 
> Immerhin haben wir einen Ärztezeitungs-Artikel:


Much to do about not too much!

Die von Rustra zitierten drei Studien zu Aspirin haben in der internationalen Tagespresse ein erstaunlich breites Echo gefunden. Man könnte also davon ausgehen, dass wirklich neue Entdeckungen zu Aspirin gemacht wurden.
Als Beispiele:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/21/he...ncer-risk.html
New York Times: Studies Link Daily Doses of Aspirin to Reduced Risk of Cancer
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/20...0/cancer-drugs
The Guardian: Daily dose of aspirin can cut cancer risk, say studies.New research shows that taking daily low-dose pills for just three years can reduce your risk of cancer by about a quarter

Bei dieser Beachtung durch die Presse müßte man annehmen, dass es sich bei den Studien um primären Field Research mit überraschenden Ergebnissen handelt, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Vielmehr wurden nur bereits vorhandene Studien in Metanalysen ausgewertet. Den Originalanalysen wurde seinerzeit von der Presse nicht die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit zuteil.

Hier die drei von Rudolf angesprochenen Studien mit ihren Pubmed Links:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22440947
Effect of daily aspirin on risk of cancer metastasis: a study of incident cancers during randomised controlled trials.
Rothwell PM, Wilson M, Price JF, Belch JF, Meade TW, Mehta Z.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22440112
Effects of regular aspirin on long-term cancer incidence and metastasis: a systematic comparison of evidence from observational studies versus randomised trials.
Algra AM, Rothwell PM.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22440946
Short-term effects of daily aspirin on cancer incidence, mortality, and non-vascular death: analysis of the time course of risks and benefits in 51 randomised controlled trials.
Rothwell PM, Price JF, Fowkes FG, Zanchetti A, Roncaglioni MC, Tognoni G, Lee R, Belch JF, Wilson M, Mehta Z, Meade TW.

In der Metaanalyse "Short-term effects of daily aspirin on cancer .." werden 51 randomisierte und kontrollierte Studien betrachtet, die im Hinblick auf Gefäßerkrankungen durchgeführt wurden. Für die Analyse der Wirkung von Aspirin auf Tumore werden dann davon 34 Studien herausgegriffen und festgestellt, dass im Aspirin-Arm weniger durch Krebs induzierte Todesfälle auftraten als im Nicht-Aspirin-Arm der Studien. Die positive Wirkung von Aspirin wurde ab einem Einnahmezeitraum von 3 Jahren beobachtet.
Das mit der täglichen Aspirineinnahme verbundene Risiko von (inneren) Blutungen nimmt nach Ansicht der Studienersteller im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr ab und wird als beherrschbar eingeordnet.
The reduced risk of major vascular events on aspirin was initially offset by an increased risk of major bleeding, but effects on both outcomes diminished with increasing follow-up, leaving only the reduced risk of cancer (absolute reduction 3·13 [95% CI 1·44-4·82] per 1000 patients per year) from 3 years onwards. Case-fatality from major extracranial bleeds was also lower on aspirin than on control (8/203 vs 15/132; OR 0·32, 95% CI 0·12-0·83, p=0·009).

Die Literaturauswertung der Rothwell-Gruppe ist nicht ohne Kritik geblieben. So insbesondere in dem von Rudolf bereits erwähnten Editorial: 
Are we ready to recommend aspirin for cancer prevention?
Andrew T Chan a, Nancy R Cook 

Die Essenz der Ausführungen dieses Editorials ist hier ohne Bezahlung nachzulesen:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/...=mpnews&spon=7
Aspirin Reduces Cancer Mortality and Risk for Distant Metastases
Roxanne Nelson
Die Rothwell Gruppe hat die beiden größten randomisierten Studien zum Thema Aspirin und Krebs aus ihrer Metaanalyse ausgeschlossen. Beide Studien kamen interessanter Weise zu keiner Krebsrisikoreduktion durch Aspirin. Die Aspirindosen wurden allerdings nicht täglich sondern alle zwei Tage oder in noch größerem Tages-Abstand gegeben, was als Ausschlußkriterium durch die Rothwell-Gruppe genommen wurde. Allerdings war bei einer der beiden Studien die Dosis mit 325mg deutlich höher, was den Tagesabstand eigentlich ausgleichen müßte.
Für die Analyse der primären Krebsprävention durch niedrige Aspirindosen (75mg-100mg) wurden sogar nur 6 randomisierte Studien herangezogen und daraus das positive Ergebnis generiert.
(Weitere Kritikpunkte sind in dem Medscape Artikel, allerdings auf Englisch, nachzulesen).
Die Rothwell-Gruppe weist finanzielle Beziehungen zu Aspirin herstellenden Pharmaunternehmen (so z.B. Bayer) auf.

Die Ergebnisse der anderen Literaturauswertungen der Rothwell-Gruppe sind in dem von Rudolf verlinkten Ärzteblattartikel zusammengefaßt auf Deutsch wiedergegeben. Um die Ausführungen hier nicht zu lang werden zu lassen verweise ich darauf.

Trotz der an den Arbeiten der Rothwell-Gruppe geübten Kritik scheint die Substanz Acetylsalicylsäure auch im Zusammenhang mit Krebsprävention und Krebstherapie weitere Aufmerksamkeit zu verdienen. Die Antitumorwirkung der klassichen Acetylsalicylsäure scheint nicht sehr stark ausgeprägt zu sein, weshalb Studien auch immer wieder zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen diesbezüglich gelangen. Deshalb wird derzeit daran gearbeitet Derivate der Acetylsalicylsäure zu generieren, die eine verstärkte Antitumoreigenschaft besitzen. Ein vielversprechende Entwicklung könnten die NOSH-Aspirine sein. 

Die *NOSH-Aspirine* produzieren NO (nitric oxide) und H2S (Hydrogen sulfide) und sollen damit sicherer in der Anwendung sein und ein *Vielfaches an Antitumorwirkung* aufweisen als normales Aspirin.
http://www1.ccny.cuny.edu/advancemen...ancer-Away.cfm
http://www.internetchemie.info/chemi...e=NOSH-Aspirin
http://coloncancer.about.com/b/2012/...sh-aspirin.htm

Leider ist NOSH-Aspirin derzeit noch nicht im Handel und der Zulassungsprozess wird voraussichtlich dauern. Kann man nur auf frühzeitige klinische Studien in Deutschland hoffen.

----------


## gunterman

*Aspirin senkt bei täglicher Einnahme das tumorspezifische Mortalitätsrisiko nach Prostatektomie (RP) oder Radiotherapie (RT) bei Prostatakrebs
neue Studie von Choe K., et al.
*
Die Forschergruppe um Kevin Choe hat eine neue Studie zur regelmäßigen Einnahme von Aspirin bei Prostatakrebs nach RP oder RT veröffentlicht. Die Ergebnisse sind ziemlich ähnlich denen aus der Studie 2010 die im ersten Statement zu diesem Thread vorgestellt wurden (http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...icyls%E4ure%29 ).

Im Untersuchungsarm der Patienten die Antikoagulantien (Aspirin, Warfarin, Enoxaparin, Clopidogrel) einnahmen, betrug das Risiko an Prostatakrebs zu sterben im *10-Jahre*sbetrachtungszeitraum *3%*, während es in der Kontrollgruppe (keine regelmäßige Einnahme von Antikoagulantien)* 8%* betrug. Ausgeprägter war der Unterschied in der Patientengruppe mit *Hochrisiko-PCa: 4% zu 19%.*
Am ausgeprägtesten war die Mortalitätsreduktion bei Einnahme von Aspirin.

http://www.jco.ascopubs.org/content/...O.2011.41.0308
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22927523

Weitere aktuelle Literaturquellen die einen Vorteil in der regelmäßigen Aspirineinnahme bei Prostatakrebs sehen:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22652109
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22722313
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22517822
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21395960

Allerdings fallen teilweise die Vorteile einer regelmäßigen Aspirineinnahme nicht besonders dramatisch aus und müssen gegenüber den Risiken (insbesondere der Gefahr von Blutungen) abgewogen werden.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Allerdings fallen teilweise die Vorteile einer regelmäßigen Aspirineinnahme nicht besonders dramatisch aus und müssen gegenüber den Risiken (insbesondere der Gefahr von Blutungen) abgewogen werden.


Hallo Günter,

vielen Dank für Deine erneuten Recherchen. Unlängst erwähnte ich, dass ich bei einer Wanderung unerwartet so etwas wie schwere Beine bekam, ich konnte dem Tempo der Wandergruppe nicht folgen. In meiner Antwort weiter oben an Heribert erläuterte ich auch den Befund einer Herzuntersuchung. Weil am Dienstag erneut massive Gehbeschwerden auf dem Weg von Eberbach nach Zwingenberg am Neckar in Kauf genommen werden mußten, ließ ich gestern eine Überprüfung in der angiologischen Ambulanz auf periphere arterielle Verschlusskrankheit (pAVK), von der in Deutschland 4.5. Millionen Menschen betroffen sind, vornehmen. Befund: Ausschluss pAVK. Etwas schnippisch meinte dann eine medizinische Assisstentin, na ja, wenn man, wie geschildert 12 Kilmeter laufen kann, hat man keinen arteriellen Verschluss. Auch nicht unlogisch. Weil die Gründe für meine Gehbeeinträchtigungen - der Auslöser für die bestehende Polyneuropathie wurde trotz stundenlanger Untersuchungen vor einigen Jahren nie herausgefunden - nun nicht geklärt sind, wird die im Jahre 2009 erfolgte EKG-getriggerte Thorax-CT-Angiographie nach i. v. KM am kommenden Donnerstag wiederholt. Prof. Schönberg hat vorgeschlagen, den Beckenbereich mit einzubeziehen, weil auch da Einengungen den Blutfluß beeinträchtigen und so die Beinschwere verursachen könnten. Nach wie vor nehme ich täglich 100 mg Aspirin.

Von Mitgliedern des AK FPK erhielt ich gestern auch Hinweise zu Beiträgen aus der Ärztezeitung, wie diese:

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...2f+Herzinfarkt
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...stata-Karzinom

ASS bietet also gute und auch schlechte Perspektiven. Hoffe ich mal für mich, dass die Vorteile überwiegen.

*"Wir sind in diese Welt gekommen nicht nur, dass wir sie kennen, sondern dass wir sie bejahen"
*(Rabindranath Tagore)

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Harald,

als mitfühlender Mensch bringt mich Deine Schilderung von Gehbeschwerden in ärztliche Verlegenheit.



> massive Gehbeschwerden auf dem Weg von Eberbach nach Zwingenberg am Neckar in Kauf genommen werden mußten, ließ ich gestern eine Überprüfung in der angiologischen Ambulanz auf periphere arterielle Verschlusskrankheit (pAVK), von der in Deutschland 4.5. Millionen Menschen betroffen sind, vornehmen. Befund: Ausschluss pAVK. Etwas schnippisch meinte dann eine medizinische Assisstentin, na ja, wenn man, wie geschildert 12 Kilmeter laufen kann, hat man keinen arteriellen Verschluss. Auch nicht unlogisch. Weil die Gründe für meine Gehbeeinträchtigungen - der Auslöser für die bestehende Polyneuropathie wurde trotz stundenlanger Untersuchungen vor einigen Jahren nie herausgefunden - nun nicht geklärt sind, wird die im Jahre 2009 erfolgte EKG-getriggerte Thorax-CT-Angiographie nach i. v. KM am kommenden Donnerstag wiederholt. Prof. Schönberg hat vorgeschlagen, den Beckenbereich mit einzubeziehen, weil auch da Einengungen den Blutfluß beeinträchtigen und so die Beinschwere verursachen könnten. Nach wie vor nehme ich täglich 100 mg Aspirin.


Ich wollte eine Laboranalyse vorschlagen. Einen Teil habe ich praktischerweise in Deinem Profil gefunden.



> 5. Juni 2012  PSA nun 0.51 ng/ml - Testo 3.22 ng/ml - alle Leberwerte, Kreatinin, Triglyceride + alle Cholesterinwerte fast im grünen Bereich.


Darf ich einige Fragen stellen
- "Frohwerte" wie Hb, Eisen ?
- Kalium, Natrium, Glucose, HbA1c ?
- Schmerzen seit wann ?
- Charakter der Gehbeschwerden ?
- Schmerzangabe nach VAS ?

Die schnippische MTA hat den Kern getroffen. Die Schaufensterkrankheit scheint ausgeschlossen. 
Ist die Anamnese wirklich typisch hinsichtlich einer KHK mit cardialer Leistungseinschränkung ?
Lunge wurde ja untersucht.
Polyneuropathie: Diabetes ? 
Dann die unerschöpfliche Diagnostik auf Rickettsien und damit alle Zeckenkrankheiten (Wanderer!), natürlich wiederholte Untersuchungen auf Borrelien (oh mein Gott).

Im Ernst: wie schauts aus mit dem Gangwerk: Wirbelsäule, Hüfte (kannst du im Sitzen ohne Probleme die Schuhe binden ? Das Gesäß muß dabei die Stuhllehne berühren). Häufig werden Gehbeschwerden in ihren Ursachen verkannt. 

Wir befinden uns hier im Forum Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Aspirin ist ein potentes Medikament. Die dosisabhängige Wirksamkeit ist sicher noch erklärungsbedürftig. Darüber ist hier schon berichtet.

Ich freue mich auf das hoffentlich gute Ergebnis der geplanten Untersuchung. Ich wollte einfach nochmal den Zusammenhang erweitern.

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Winfried,

wegen der späten Stunde - ich gehe gern früh in die Heia - noch kurz ein paar Hinweise zu Deinen für mich wichtigen Fragen. Hämoglobin 13.7 - Ferritin 68.7 - Kalium 4.53 - Calcium 2.40 - Natrium = Fehlanzeige - HBA1 c.i. 37.8 mmol/mol - Hba1 c.i. 5.01 mittlere Glucosekonzentration 120 mg/dl - Gehbeschwerden, wie wenn man die Füße nicht mehr richtig hoch bekommt; wie wenn im Schuh zusätzlich 10 Kilo Gewicht - keine Schmerzen - keine Diabetis, aber trotzdem schlucke ich täglich 600 mg Alpha-Liponsäure - seit ich ausgelöst durch die Studie im UMM (Klinikum Mannheim) zum Nachweis der Steigerung der Hirntätigkeit durch sportliche Aktivitäten - ich bin dort Proband - 3 x wöchentlich in einem Fitness-Center trainiere, kann ich meine Schuhe auch wieder im Sitzen schnüren. Wegen Lumbago hatte ich früher häufiger entsetzliche Schmerzen. Das ist Vergangenheit. Aber beim Treppensteigen oder bergauf laufen komme ich besonders in der Frühe schnell außer Atem. Am Nachmittag springe ich dagegen oft meiner Bergwanderergruppe buchstäblich davon. Die jetzige Eile einer erneuten Befundung des Zustandes besonders meines Herzens ist darin begründet, dass ich am 15. September eine Woche in der Lausitz einen schon bezahlten Wanderurlaub ohne meine Frau antrete. Wenn das Ergebnis am kommenden Donnerstag für mich ungünstig ausfällt, würde ich diese Tour, die auch ins Nachbarland führt, abblasen. Auch ein an PCa erkrankter  Mann kann zusätzliche diverse andere Probleme bekommen, die bei mr teilweise auch durch die damalige Hormonblockade ausgelöst wurden. Dazu gehört auch bis heute Schwankschwindel und Polyneuropathie, wovon mehrere Forumsbenutzer nach meinem Kenntnisstand ebenfalls betroffen sind.

P.S.: Blutdruckmessung eben am linken Oberarm 149/65/76

Das Thema Borreliose wurde im Zusammenhang mit Schwank- und Drehschwindel mehrfach mittels zahlreicher Blutuntersuchungen abgehandelt.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Harald!

  Dein Bericht über Gehbeschwerden und die wie immer engagierte Stellungnahme von W.Rellok veranlassen mich, über eigene (unerfreuliche) Erfahrungen zu berichten. 

Nachdem hier das Ausgangsthema einen anderen Schwerpunkt hat, wähle ich ein neues Thema mit dem Titel "Paraneoplastisches Syndrom" unter Diagnostik und Therapie. 


Über Eure Stellungnahme würde ich mich freuen.

  Viele Grüße
  Helmut

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo an alle! Nehmt Ihr noch Aspirin? Und wenn ja, wie geht es Euch? 
Ich nehme seit 1 Monat täglich 3 mal 100mg Aspirin. Ich bemerke, dass mein Gesicht so bleich wird, wenn ich eine Tablette genommen habe.
Viele Grüße
Piet

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Piet,




> ...
> Ich nehme seit 1 Monat täglich 3 mal 100mg Aspirin. Ich bemerke, dass mein Gesicht so bleich wird, wenn ich eine Tablette genommen habe.
> Viele Grüße
> Piet


Aspirin (Acetylsalicylsäure ASS) kann zu Schleimhautblutungen im Magen führen. "Bleiches Gesicht" kann ein Zeichen von Blutverlust sein.

Bitte
- umgehend den behandlenden Arzt informieren!
- auf die Stuhlfarbe achten: Blut färbt den Stuhl schwarz

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Piet,

ja, ich nehme nach wie vor täglich 100 mg ASS. Warum Du die dreifache Dosis bevorzugst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wer hat Dir denn dazu geraten?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich nehme auch seit meinem Herzinfarkt August 2015 ASS 100 einmal täglich und habe bis jetzt noch nix negatives festgestellt.

----------


## Vega Piet

Danke, Halarld und Stefan!

http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/prosta...s-ass-wirkung/

Ich nehme 3 Tabletten; ich habe mehrere Male (ich weiß nicht mehr, wo (außer bei dem obigen Hinweis)) gelesen, dass 100 mg nicht ausreichend sind. Das ist ja das Problem, dass man überhaupt nicht weiß, wieviel man nehmen darf (kann, muss), ob es überhaupt einen Zusammenhang zwischen Aspirin und Krebs gibt und so weiter. 
Deshalb frag ich hier ja nach, EUCH kann man vertrauen  :L&auml;cheln: )))))
LG Piet

----------


## Michi1

Da ich immer wieder vor OP´s gefragt werde ob ich diese Tabletten nehme und wenn muss ein paar Tage gewartet werden in denen ich sie nicht nehmen darf erst dann kann operiert werden lasse ich das mit dem Einnehmen.Und das diese den Krebs zurückhalten oder verhindern habe ich noch nirgens gelesen. Ist ja nur eine Blutverdünnung.

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo Michi1! Einfach mal "Aspirin gegen Prostatakrebs" googeln. Da gibt es Hinweise auf Studien. Aber Vorsicht: es gibt häufig eine Beziehung zwischen Studien und Pharma. Wem kann man noch glauben... Mir leuchtet allerdings die vermutetete Erklärung ein, u.a. dass nämlich die wandernden Krebszellen sich nicht so gut Hucke auch die Blutzellen packen können. Außerdem sollen die wandernden Krebszellen irgendwie besser (man weiß nicht, wie) für das Immunsystem sichtbar seien. (Ich weiß natürlich, dass sich die Krebszellen vor dem Immunsystem verstecken können.) Außerdem solle Aspirin den Stoffwechsel der Krebszellen drucheinander bringen (Hab ich alles auch der Erinnerung geschrieben, also ich hoffe, dass ich das richtig wiedergegeben habe.)

LG Piet

----------


## Vega Piet

Vielen Dank, Rellok, für den Rat!
Und nochmal zur Michi1, einfach die vorheirgen Beiträge nochmal lesen, da gibt es ja einen Haufen Hinweise!
LG Piet

----------


## Heribert

Solche Hinweise gibt es bei einigen Medikamenten, die antiinflammatorische Wirkung zeigen. Auch bei Patienten mit Erkrankungen aus dem rheumatischen Formenkreis gibt es Hinweise auf Eindämmung von Krebsgeschehen, weil sie über viele Jahre *NSAR* zur Schmerzbekämpung eingenommen haben, aber nicht nur dort, wie die Links aufzeigen.

http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.d...pharm5_01_2003
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...schuetzen.html
https://www.unifr.ch/med/de/news/n3
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/81114

Hier wird genauso nach intensiveren wissenschaftlichen Recherchen verlangt, bevor man solche Mittel prophylaktisch zur Krebstherapie einsetzt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Vega Piet

Lieber Heribert! Genau! Mehr Studien, aber erleben wir noch das Ergebnis?...
Meine Risikoeinschätzung hat mich jedenfalls dazu gebracht, Aspirin trotz Warnung einzunehmen.
Mich würde eben interessieren, welche Erfahrungen gemacht wurde.
LG Piet

----------


## Hartmut S

moin, moin,

ich möchte einmal licht ins dunkle bringen.
diese ass 100 sind ja keine direkten blutverdünner.
sie machen nur die blutplätchen platt.
ich bin kein arzt, kann also nur das "nicht fachmännische" zurückgeben, was ich mir angeeignet habe.

80 mg ass 100 wären ausreichen.
die gibt es aber nur in USA.
hier gibt es 50 mg und aufwärts.
50. mg sind aber zu wenig.
ich nehme alle 2 tage 100 mg, weil ich einen verdacht auf TIA hatte.
gefunden hatte man bei mir "nichts richtiges" verwertbares.
was immer es bedeutet.
ich nehme die dinger nun zur vorsorge.
100 mg / alle 2 tage sind ausreichend, weil sie eine wirkung über 5 tage hinaus haben.
es soll darüber eine gegenteilige studie geben, die mir die ärztin aber nicht zeigen konnte.
wegen eine evtl magenproblems hatte sie mir die einnahme der ass protect empfohlen.

krebs kann aspirin nicht im schacht halten.
fast erwiesen ist, dass es gegen darmkrebs helfen soll.
die studien darüber sind aber noch nicht abgeschlossen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Piet,

wenn Du schon das Risiko von Magen- und Darmschleimhautentzündungen mit ASS 300 auf Dauer eingehst, solltest Du mindestens die Protect also die magenschonenden nehmen.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Protonenpumpenhemmer (z.B. Pantoprazol oder Omeprazol) zusätzlich einnehmen, was allerdings auf Dauer dazu führen kann, dass Resorptionsstörungen für lebenswichtige Vitamine auftreten. Außerdem kann es zu Pepsinmangel im Magen kommen, welches für die Proteinspaltung gebraucht wird.

Das alles bei zweifelhaftem Nutzen?
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Aber ist denn nicht in diesem Zusammenhang auch das Thema* Blutgerinnung* zu beachten?:

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Blut...le-466973.html

http://www.axonlab.com/DE_ger/Arztpr...FRATGwodD78NpA

https://www.lecturio.de/magazin/blut...de-wirkstoffe/

http://www.onmeda.de/Wirkstoffgruppe...antien%29.html

http://www.gesundheitscentrum.de/sta...ubstanzen.html

http://www.dr-feil.com/allgemein/sch...erduenner.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

> Aber ist denn nicht in diesem Zusammenhang auch das Thema* Blutgerinnung* zu beachten?:


Die Palette der Antikoagulantien umfasst nur fälschlich ASS, was im eigentlichen Sinne ja nicht die Blutgerinnung beeinflusst sondern nur die Fließfähigkeit der Throbozyten erhöht um ein Verkleben oder Verklumpen zu einem Thrombus zu minimieren, also ein Thrombozytenaggregationshemmer.

Blutgerinnungshemmer, im Volksmund Blutverdünner (z.B. Marcumar oder neuer Xarelto, Pradaxa, Eliquis) sind ganz andere Kaliber, werden aber vom Laien mit z.B. ASS in einen Topf geworfen. 

Übrigens, nicht alles was auf Onmeda und anderen Gesundheitsportalen geschrieben steht, entspricht der aktuellen medizinischen Erkenntnis. So ist es auch möglich, dass meine Einwände nicht bis ins Detail richtig sind.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Vega Piet

Für mich: ja! Denn alles ist zweifelhaft. Leider gibt es auch kein richtiges Licht, und auch die Ärzte, selbst , wenn sie es gut meinten (wovon man erst einmal ausgehen muss), tappen im dunkeln.

Klar nehm ich Aspirin protect! Danke!

----------


## Harald_1933

Aspirin protect hatte ich auch bevorzugt und das ohne Rezept immer gekauft. Nachdem mein Hausarzt, dem ich mittlerweile das Vertrauen entzogen habe, weil er mir absolut überflüssig zu einer Schilddrüsen-Tumorzintigraphie Ziffer 5430 und 5401 geraten hatte, für Aspirin protect ein Rezept ausgestellt hatte, meinte meine Private Allianz, dass das unnötig sei und preiswertere Varianten absolut identische Wirkung haben. Seitdem schlucke ich als braver Patient problemlos ASS 100 mg Hexal Tabletten - Zur Hemmung des Zusammenklumpens der Blutplättchen (Thrombozytenaggregationshemmung). Und das ohnehin prophylaktisch in Sachen Herzinfarkt etc.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo Harald_1933! Wie lange denn schon? Und "nur" 100mg, nicht?
LG Piet

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald



> Aspirin protect ......... Seitdem schlucke ich als braver Patient problemlos ASS 100 mg Hexal Tabletten


noch günstiger als in Deiner örtlichen Apotheke geht es *hier*, wenn Du insgesamt für mehr als 10 EURO einkaufst.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Es tummeln sich ja mittlerweile etliche Versandapotheken am Markt. Zur Kontrolle habe ich mal eben Doc Morris, an der wohl die REWe Anteile hält, angeklickt. Dort kosten ASS Hexal Protect 100 mg. magensaftre. Ta für 100 Stück  3.24 + Versandkosten. Bei größeren Mengen natürlich auch portofrei.

Dein Link ergibt nun für ASS 100 mg Hexal Tabletten einen Preis von  1.86. Erstaunlich aber, dass ASS Hexal 100 mg Protect ebenfalls 1.86  anstatt Listenpreis  4.05 kosten sollen. 

Da verzichte ich doch auf ein Rezept, für dass der frühere Hausarzt in der Regel 10.86  fakturierte.

Vigantoletten 1000 I.E. werden anstatt für 7.87  zu 4.65  angeboten.

Candesartan 16 mg 98 Stck. (rezeptpflichtig) kosten einheitlich in diversen Versandapotheken  22.56

Lediglich diese 3 Medikamente nehme ich täglich zu mir, wobei blutdrucksenkende Tabletten noch nicht sehr lange zu meiner täglichen Schluckübung zählen. Und das auch nur, weil der erwähnte Hausarzt das so wollte und auf 32 mg Candesartan pochte. Meine neue Hausärztin, die mir ein 24 Stunden-Blutdruckmessgerät vor einigen Wochen an den linken Oberarm verschnürte und nach dem Resultat von Gesamt-Auswertung 138,1 Systole Mittelwert und  66.2 Mittelwert Diastole befürwortete dann 16 mg Candesartan.

Ein befreundeter Urologe meinte unlängst, er würde bei diesen Werten auf Candesartan verzichten. Kurz vor meiner nächsten Solo-Reisetour im September muss ich mir für weitere 98 Stck. 16 mg Candesartan ein Rezept besorgen. Vielleicht kann ich die Internistin von 8 mg überzeugen?

@Piet, unter www.myprostate.eu berichtete ich auch über MRT-und CT-Kontrollen meines Herzens. Danach empfahl man mir die tägliche Medikation 100 mg ASS. Weil ich einer Behandlung mit Stents nicht zustimmte, ertrug ich danach mit Erfolg eine     Stress-MRT. Also seit Ende 2009 ASS 100 mg täglich.

Gruß Harald

----------

